# 2009 Altima Hybrid battery



## captainjango (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey guys I have a quick question about the cost of my hybrid battery. Last week I realized my car was starting correctly when I was trying to push the starter and found out the car battery was dying (not the hybrid battery itself) and that it needed to be replaced. They said the battery would cost $250 since it was a "special" battery for the hybrid. Just wondering about your thoughts on this and whether or not they were just saying crap. 

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Per Nissan service bulletin # NTB08-044a, if the 12v Panasonic battery in a 2007-2009 Altima Hybrid needs to be replaced for any reason, it should be replaced with Nissan P/N 999M1-NB34C Optima battery. Looks like an Optima Red Top battery but it has a vent on the side of the top cover. I'm not sure if you purchase an Optima Red Top from a regular parts store if the vent will swap over or if a vent kit is available on the aftermarket. That said, an Optima Red Top battery sells for $150-$190 online, so the $250 isn't that far out of line coming from a dealer, especially if it includes installation. The MSRP on the battery is actually $299. I think you're going to be stuck buying the battery from Nissan.


----------

